# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  البوست الرسمي لتسجيلات المريخ لموسم 2017

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوست تسجيلات المريخ الشتوية لموسم 2017 



املين ان يكون موسم خير وبركة لمريخ السعد وان يكون عامرا بالانجازات والانتصارات محليا وخارجيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيتم فقط ادراج التسجيلات التي تتم داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام بعيدا عن الترشيحات والتكهنات ويشمل ذلك التسجيل الجديد واعادة التجديد والشطب والاعارة 

*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سيتم فقط ادراج التسجيلات التي تتم داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام بعيدا عن الترشيحات والتكهنات ويشمل ذلك التسجيل الجديد واعادة التجديد والشطب والاعارة 




وفقك الله يا مهودا وأنت تربطنا بأخر أخبار معشوقنا السرمدي الزعيم والله أنت زعيم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*موفق ياكسلاوى  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف المريخ الحالي قبل بدء التسجيلات فعليا

حراسة المرمى : جمال سالم / المعز محجوب / محمد المصطفى

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / مازن شمس الفلاح / عاطف واو / وليد بدر الدين

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر / صابر عطرون

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / علاء الدين يوسف / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / جابسون سالمون / ابراهومة / حماد بكري

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب : كوفي / اوكرا / محمد الرشيد / مجدي عبد اللطيف / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج / محمد مصطفى ( برنس عطبرة )

الهجوم : بكري المدينة / عبده جابر / عنكبة / خال النعسان / تراوري / احمد فرح ( السعودي )

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجنسين والاجانب 

مجنس : جمال سالم / تراوري / جابسون سالمون

اجانب : اوكرا / كوفي / الوك اكيج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر تشكيلة لعبت للمريخ امام هلال الابيض في نصف نهائي كاس السودان



*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*فعلا انت زعيم يا المبادرات الرائده
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*من غيرك يا كسلاوي هذا المنبر لا يروح ولا يجي..
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*يا سلام عليك يا كسلاوي دوماً رائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*موفق ياكسلاوى
*

----------


## استرلينى

*صدق ياكسلاوى لماشفت تقريرك فى كشف المريخ الحالى قبل التسجيلات قلت الفريق ده مفروض العب فى كاس العالم لكن سبحان الله لما ركزت فى الكشف طلع فى حشو كتير فى الفريق والشغلانه صفت ليها على كم لاعب منهم الفائده سبحان الله 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله نتمنى ان تشكل الانتدابات الإضافة الحقيقية للفريق وان تكون حسب الحاجه الفنية
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*الان وصول التاج ابراهيم وكلتشى اوسونو مبانى الاتحاد للتسجيل رسميا فى الكشوفات
دعواتنا بالتوفيق لهم
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*تسلم كتير 
حبيبنا كسلاوي 
شكراً للبوست الجميل ونسأل الله أن يوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*[IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ولدنا سعيد شايل الجماعه 
ومتجهين الي الاتحاد العام 
موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*خساره كبيره لكن يكون لخير انشا الله
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## مغربي

*مبروك بالتوفيق ليهم أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*بي التوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*رسمياً الآن. .

تسجيلات نادي مريخ الخرطوم
 كلتشي لمده عام 
 عبدالله ابوعشرين 4 سنوات 
 محمد عبدالرحمن 4 سنوات 
 التاج إبراهيم لمده عام 
 جلال إبراهيم 4 سنوات 
 السماني الصاوي 4 سنوات

 بعد لحظات يتم تسجيل  
 منجد النيل حارس 
 محمد حقار أهلي عطبرة 

_*** كن في قلب الحدث ***_
_*ï؟½ï؟½Sports Live Officialï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½*_
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كشف المريخ الحالي قبل بدء التسجيلات فعليا

حراسة المرمى : جمال سالم / المعز محجوب / محمد المصطفى

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / مازن شمس الفلاح / عاطف واو / وليد بدر الدين

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر / صابر عطرون

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / علاء الدين يوسف / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / جابسون سالمون / ابراهومة / حماد بكري

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب : كوفي / اوكرا / محمد الرشيد / مجدي عبد اللطيف / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج / محمد مصطفى ( برنس عطبرة )

الهجوم : بكري المدينة / عبده جابر / عنكبة / خال النعسان / تراوري / احمد فرح ( السعودي )





ديل فيهم ناس دايرين شوت تقيل بلا مجاملات
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

â›”رسمياً الآن. .

ًں‡»ًں‡³تسجيلات نادي مريخ الخرطوم 

ًں‘ˆ كلتشي لمده عام 
ًں‘ˆ عبدالله ابوعشرين 4 سنوات 
ًں‘ˆ محمد عبدالرحمن 4 سنوات 
ًں‘ˆ التاج إبراهيم لمده عام 
ًں‘ˆ جلال إبراهيم 4 سنوات 
ًں‘ˆ السماني الصاوي 4 سنوات

ًں‡»ًں‡³ بعد لحظات يتم تسجيل  
ًں‘ˆ منجد النيل حارس 
ًں‘ˆ محم حقار أهلي عطبرة 

_*âœچ كن في قلب الحدث ًں”چ**_
_*ًںژ¾Sports Live OfficialًںŒچًں‘¤*_




منتظرين المحترفين
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*ما لا يقل عن 10 لاعبين
جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*تامين حراسة المرمي من افضل الخطوات التي فطن اليها المجلس 
فجمال سالم لاعب منتخب يتم استدعاؤه كثيرا
واي خانة اخرى يمكن توليف لاعب لها الا حراسة المرمى 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كليتشى أتمنى ان يكون فى مستواه
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*ربنا يوفقهم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*محمد حقار يزين كشف الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*منجد النبل تم تسجبله لرديف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*نرجو ارفاق صور التوقيع لمزيد من الاطمئنان
*

----------


## mosa2000

*اين الصور
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الخانات الشاغرة : المعز / جابسون / علاء الدين / عنكبة
نريد أن نعرف من هم اللاعبين الذين تمت إعارتهم أو شطبهم

*

----------


## abuashruf

*توقيع منجد وحقار فى كشوفات الزعيم


*

----------


## abuashruf

*توقيع منجد النيل وحقار فى كشوفات الزعيم
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الف مبروك ياشباب ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه مين اللاعبين الذين غادروا كشوفات المريخ 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*انا قعدت حسبت  17  لاعب حقو يغادروا  


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

الخانات الشاغرة : المعز / جابسون / علاء الدين / عنكبة
نريد أن نعرف من هم اللاعبين الذين تمت إعارتهم أو شطبهم





كوفي
اوكرا 
عبدو جابر
*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللعيبه الغادروا 
معز
عنكبه
علاء الدين
سالمون 
تراورى
اواكراة 
كوفى
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*خلاصة التسجيلات ليوم الثلاثاء 01/11/2016الرقم
اســـــــــــــــــــــم اللاعب
العمر
الخـــــانة
النادي السابق
تاريخ التسجيل



كلتشي اوسونو 


مهاجم
اهلي شندي
01/11/2016



السماني الصاوي


لاعب وسط
هلال الابيض
01/11/2016



جلال ابراهيم


ظهيرايسر
اهلي شندي
01/11/2016



محمد عبدالرحمن


مهاجم
الهلال
01/11/2016



التاج ابراهيم


ظهيرايمن
هلال الابيض
01/11/2016



منجد النيل


حارس
هلال كادوقلي
01/11/2016



عبدالله ابو عشرين


حارس
الامير
01/11/2016



محمد حقار


مدافع
اهلي عطبرة
01/11/2016


...
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

اللعيبه الغادروا 
معز
عنكبه
علاء الدين
سالمون 
تراورى
اواكراة 
كوفى



عبده جابر
*

----------


## سيف نمر

*طيب وين عاطف خالد ما لاعب ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عبده جابر أول مشاطيب المريخ في التسجيلات الرئيسية


لم يحتاج المريخ الا لشطب لاعب وحيد من كشوفاته في اليوم الأول للتسجيلات الشتوية للتعاقد مع ثمانية لاعبين دفعة واحدة حيث تم تسجيل ستة منهم في خانات لاعبين انتهى تعاقدهم مع النادي فيما اضطر المريخ لشطب مهاجمه عبده جابر ليحل مكانه محمد حقار الظهير الأيسر لأهلي عطبرة وتم تسجيل كلتشي في خانة مواطنه جابسون سالمون والحارس أبوعشرين في خانة الغاني اوكراه ومحمد عبد الرحمن في خانة علاء الدين يوسف الذي سيكون المريخ في حاجة لشطب لاعب آخر من أجل تجديد التعاقد معه خلال الساعات المقبلة وتم تسجيل السماني في خانة المالي تراوري والتاج ابراهيم في خانة الحارس المعز محجوب فيما تم تسجيل الحارس منجد النيل في خانات الفريق الرديف.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*أكمل المريخ تعاقده مع الحارس منجد النيل حارس مرمى هلال كادوقلي وتم تقييده في خانات الفريق الرديف لمدة أربع سنوات
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف نمر
					

طيب وين عاطف خالد ما لاعب ممتاز




موجود
في الغرفة  معاهو الحارس عصام عبدالحميد   وجناج  اهلي مدني فريد سيف الدين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف المريخ الحالي بعد التسجيلات[/u]

حراسة المرمى : جمال سالم / منجد/ابوعشرين / محمد المصطفى

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / مازن شمس الفلاح / عاطف واو / وليد بدر الدين/السماني/حقار/جلال/التاج 

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر / صابر عطرون

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / / ابراهومة / حماد بكري

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب : / / محمد الرشيد / مجدي عبد اللطيف / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج / محمد مصطفى ( برنس عطبرة )

الهجوم : بكري المدينة /محمد عبد الرحمن / خالد النعسان / كلاتشي / عنكبه(عقده منتهي)/احمد فرح ( السعودي )
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخبار الاجانب الثلاثة وهل سيستمر  الوك  فى خانات المخترفين الاجانب
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كشف المريخ الحالي بعد التسجيلات

حراسة المرمى : جمال سالم ( الرديف) / منجد ( الرديف)/ابوعشرين / محمد المصطفى

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / مازن شمس الفلاح ( الرديف) / عاطف واو / وليد بدر الدين ( الرديف) /السماني/حقار/جلال/التاج 

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر / صابر عطرون

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / / ابراهومة / حماد بكري

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب : /  محمد الرشيد / مجدي عبد اللطيف / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج / محمد مصطفى ( برنس عطبرة  - الرديف)

الهجوم : بكري المدينة /محمد عبد الرحمن / خالد النعسان ( الرديف) / كلاتشي /احمد فرح ( السعودي - الرديف )
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كشف المريخ الحالي بعد التسجيلات وبدون لاعبي الرديف وبدون محترفين

حراسة المرمى :ابوعشرين / محمد المصطفى  (2)

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / عاطف واو  /السماني/حقار/جلال/التاج  (6)

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر / صابر عطرون (5)

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / ابراهومة / حماد بكري (5)

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب :  محمد الرشيد / مجدي عبد اللطيف / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج (4)

الهجوم : بكري المدينة /محمد عبد الرحمن / كلاتشي (3)

المجموع = 25 لاعب ( هناك شطب سيتم وإعارة لأكثر من 5 لاعبين و المرشحون باللون الأخضر)




تعديل المشاركة إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس   


*

----------


## kampbell

*

النيجيري (السوداني)  كلتشي  اوسونوا ( مهاجم )
*

----------


## kampbell

*

محمد عبد الرحمن ( ميدو )  مهاجم 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

التاج  ابراهيم  مدافع ( طرف يمين )
*

----------


## kampbell

*

السماني الصاوي  مدافع  ( طرف شمال) 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

...............
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*

...........................
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*

منجد النيل (حارس)
*

----------


## kampbell

*


محمد حقار (طرف يسار)
*

----------


## kampbell

*

من اليمين اليسار

 محمد عبدالرحمن .. جلال .. حقار .. التاج .. ابوعشرين .. السماني .. منجد .. كلتشي
*

----------


## kampbell

*

منجد النيل  حارس 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

محمد حقااااااااااااااااار طرف شمال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					



...............



جلال ابراهيم طرف يمين
*

----------


## kampbell

*

التاج ابراهيم  طرف يمين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					



...........................



حارس المرمى علي ابو عشرين
*

----------


## kampbell

*

السماني  الصاوي طرف شمال (وسط شمال)
*

----------


## kampbell

*

جلال ابراهيم  طرف يمين 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

محمد عبد الرحمن مهاجم 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم 
*

----------


## kampbell

*

ابو عشرين  حارس 
*

----------


## المريود

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل التسجيلات بقوة ويقيد ثمانية لاعبين في اليوم الأول!!!

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
دخل نادي المريخ التسجيلات بقوة في يومها الأول وقام بتقييد ثمانية  لاعبين دفعة واحدة وهم محمد عبدالرحمن 3 سنوات في خانة علاءالدين يوسف ،  جلال الدين ابراهيم 3 سنوات في خانة فرانسيس كوفي ، كليتشي أوسونو لمدة عام  في خانة جابسون ، التاج ابراهيم لمدة عامين في خانة المعز محجوب والسماني  الصاوي أربع سنوات في خانة تراوري ، أبو عشرين أربع سنوات في خانة أوكرا ،  و منجد النيل ومحمد حقار .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل التسجيلات الشتوية بثمانية لاعبين 



 متابعة : أحمد دراج



  المريخ بدأ التسجيلات الشتوية بقوة ويضم لكشفه  ثمانية لاعبين دفعة واحدة  في اليوم الأول للتسجيلات وهم النيجيري المجنس كلتشي أوسونوا لاعب الأهلي  شندي والهلال والمريخ السابق وهداف الدوري السوداني هذا العام لمدة عام  واحد والسماني الصاوي لاعب الطرف الإيسر بهلال الأبيض 3 أعوام ومحمد عبد  الرحمن مهاجم الهلال الخرطوم لمدة 4 أعوام والتاج إبراهيم لاعب الطرف  الأيمن هلال الأبيض لمدة عام والحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين حارس فريق  الأمير البحراوي لعامان وجلال إبراهيم لاعب الطرف الأيمن بأهلي شندي ومحمد  حقار لاعب الطرف الإيسر بأهلي عطبرة 3 أعوام ومنجد النيل حارس فريق هلال  كادوقلي لأربعة أعوام وذلك في الثالثة ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 1 نوفمبر  2016م  بمكاتب التسجيلات بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم .
  وقيد المريخ اللاعبين الثمانية في خانات كل من اللاعب المحنس المالي محمد  تراوري والحارس المعز محجوب وعلاء الدين يوسف والمحترف الغاني أوغستين  اوكرا والمحترف الغاني فرانسيس كوفي والمهاجم عبده جابر
 والمهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والنيجيري جابسون سالمون .
  وبتسجيلات اليوم الأول يتضح ان المريخ اهتم باغلب خانات الملعب حيث سجل في  حراسة المرمى حارسين هما أبو عشرين ومنجد وفي الجانب الأيمن جلال إبراهيم  والتاج إبراهيم وفي الجانب الإيسر السماني الصاوي ومحمد حقار وفي خط الهجوم  محمد عبد الرحمن وكلتشي أوسونو فقط تبقى خطي الدفاع والوسط وأكيد في مقبل  أيام التسجيلات ستشهد إستقبال المريخ لمجموعة من اللاعبين المحترفين وأكيد  ينتظر أنصار الأحمر المزيد من اللاعبين الوطنين .
 وحضر من جانب  المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس وأمين المال عوض الكريم رمرم  ونائب الأمين العام متوكل أحمد علي وعضو المجلس عثمان إبراهيم ادروب ، عضو  المجلس هاشم الزبير .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# الان المريخ يضم عاطف قادما من الخرطوم الوطني لــ 3 سنوات في خانة مجدي عبد اللطيف والذي قام الاحمر بانهاء تعاقده بالتراضي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاطف خالد وعصام عبد الرحمن بمباني الاتحاد العام يتوشحون بالاحمر



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 عاطف خالد لاعب وسط ايمن
 عصام عبدالرحيم  حارس مرمى
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مبروك الشغل ماشى تمام لازم الغربله فى ناس ما بستاهلوا يكونو فى الكشف اولهم راجى

*

----------


## مغربي

*مبروك وبالتوفيق ليهم أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد مع عاطف خالد لثلاث سنوات ويشطب مجدي عبد اللطيف 


 
 
تعاقد  المريخ رسمياً مع عاطف خالد نجم الخرطوم الوطني لمدة ثلاث سنوات  ظهر اليوم  بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وتم قيده في خانة اللاعب  مجدي عبد  اللطيف الذي شطبه المريخ من كشوفاته ظهر اليوم،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد مع الحارس عصام عبد الحميد وينهي عقد عطرون بالتراضي 


 
 

أكمل مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ تعاقده مع الحارس عصام عبد الحميد حارس  مرمى مريخ نيالا  السابق لمدة ثلاث سنوات وتم قيده في خانة اللاعب صابر  عطرون الذي أنهى  عقده بالتراضي مع المريخ ظهر اليوم،
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه عايزين تقرير نهايه اليوم واضح باللاعبين المغادرين والمنضمين حديثا 
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
كشف المريخ الحالي بعد التسجيلات وبدون لاعبي الرديف وبدون محترفين

حراسة المرمى :عبد الله ابوعشرين / محمد المصطفى / عصام عبد الرحيم (3)

اطراف الدفاع : بخيت خميس / عاطف واو /السماني / حقار / جلال / التاج (6)

قلب الدفاع : امير كمال / علي جعفر / ضفر / صلاح نمر   (4)

الوسط المدافع : عمر بخيت / ابراهيم جعفر / مصعب عمر / ابراهومة / حماد بكري (5)

الوسط المهاجم وصناعة اللعب : محمد الرشيد /عاطف خالد / راجي عبد العاطي / الوك اكيج (4)

الهجوم : بكري المدينة /محمد عبد الرحمن / كلاتشي (3)

المجموع = 25 لاعب ( هناك شطب سيتم وإعارة لأكثر من  لاعب و المرشحون باللون الأخضر)
اللون الاحمر تسجيلات جديدة
(منجد النيل : تسجيل جديد لكن في الرديف)
تم شطب : عبد جابر - مجدي عبد اللطيف - صابر عطرون







تعديل المشاركة إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس 







تعديل المشاركة إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس   


*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*لسع عايز غربلة يا شباب
*

----------


## استرلينى

*اين مصعب عمر من الشطب لاعب ضيع المريخ فى اكثر من مباره 
*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

اين مصعب عمر من الشطب لاعب ضيع المريخ فى اكثر من مباره 



والله دا المحير الناس كلها وشكلو م حايشطبوه يعزبنا بس
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*رمضان عجب
وظيفته شنو
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*اهم زول ما شايفنو حليلك رمضان
                        	*

----------


## golden

*ﻛﻮﻧﻠﻲ متوسط دفاع المنتخب ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ الذي وصل الخرطوم يجتاز الكشف الطبي وجاهز لابداء الرغبة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*البوضى قارد ضخم الجثه عريض المنكعين
مفتول العضلات مشفوح الكشحات
شلولخ !!!!
*

----------


## golden

*المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع نجم الأمل التكد لثلاث سنوات وسيعار للأمل حتي يونيو القادم.
                        	*

----------


## golden

*وصول النيجيري هداف ابطال افريقيا وسيخضع للكشف الطبي .
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اسالكم بالله  تثبيت هذا البوست  لاهميته من ناحية التوثيق ويا حبذا تضاف كل المقالات التي تكتب في اللاعبين اليوم واراء الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*عمر بخيت راجل لعاب شوف الهلال جرى وراء ابوسته وسالمون لان مجرد ماشطب عمر من الهلال دفاعه وسطه انكشف عمر لعاب لكن مع تقدم العمر عايز مدرب لياقه صاح ومدرب استفيد منه فى مراحل اللعب المتنوعه ويعتبر عمر لاعب مهام والله لاغنى عن عمر وعلاءالدين سيبكم من النغمه بتاعت الجلافيط ديل 
*

----------


## ودحمدون

*كلامك ميه الميه ماعندو غير مسك الفنله     لكن منو البقنع مزمل ابو القاسم ناس بالعاطفه
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*طيب لوماعندو حاجه المدربين متمسكين بيه لماذا ولماذا لم يرشحه الالمانى للشطب
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

طيب لوماعندو حاجه المدربين متمسكين بيه لماذا ولماذا لم يرشحه الالمانى للشطب



 22222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*يا اخوانى امور الانتدابات ولاول مره فى تاريخ الزعييييم يكون على مسئوليه لجنه فنيه
يتكون من المدير الفنى هاي والمدرب العام وجبره ومجموعه من قداما اللاعبين بقيادة سانتو وعبد المجيد جعفر 
ومنتصر الزاكى وامير دامر ومحمد موسى ومعهم ابراهومه واللجنه الفنيه اتكون بواسطه الفريف الطاهر بالتشاور مع المجلس ولا رمرم ولا غيرو عندو 
يد فى التسجيلات لا تلومو المجلس بتسجيل فلان والا علان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

عمر بخيت راجل لعاب شوف الهلال جرى وراء ابوسته وسالمون لان مجرد ماشطب عمر من الهلال دفاعه وسطه انكشف عمر لعاب لكن مع تقدم العمر عايز مدرب لياقه صاح ومدرب استفيد منه فى مراحل اللعب المتنوعه ويعتبر عمر لاعب مهام والله لاغنى عن عمر وعلاءالدين سيبكم من النغمه بتاعت الجلافيط ديل 



الجندي لمجهول في المريخ
وللاسف لايجد اهتمام اعلامي 
*

----------


## abuashruf

*عمر بخيت يستلم صاح ويتحكم فى الكورة صاح ويلعب الباص صاح
اعتقد دى مواصفات اللاعب الحريف
*

----------


## على السكين

*التكد وظيقته شنو داخل الملعب
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*وسط الملعب
*

----------


## على السكين

*انباء عن وصول اللاعب كونلي لمباني الاتحاد للتوقيع
*

----------


## kampbell

*الصخره النيجيريه المدافع  كونلي يتاهب لابداء الرغبه 
لزعيم البلد  مريخ السعد 


*

----------


## على السكين

*p_3078cfqm1.jpgp_30700igy2.jpg
*

----------


## على السكين

*مشكور كامبل نفس الزمن
*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*بدين فى الاموره الجاده تسجيلات 100%
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*التسجيل مبارك و المراد ينتم 
إن شاء الله تعالى يكون قدم خير وسعد لدفاع عاني ما عانى طوال سنوات 
*

----------


## kampbell

*بالتوفيق لنا و شكرا جمال الوالي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله والحمد لله
*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم دوماً إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*كونلي في خانة وليد بدرالدين
                        	*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*التجديد لعلاء الدين يوسف لعامين في خانة ابراهيم محجوب
                        	*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*ابراهومة خسارة والله
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل سعيد
					

كونلي في خانة وليد بدرالدين




في خانة المحترف الوك اكنج
*

----------


## kampbell

*عمر بخيت  مش ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ضم المريخ لاعب مطلق السراح علاء الدين يوسف فى ثالث أيام التسجيلات .
وقد حضر من جانب المريخ  امين المال عوض الكريم رمرم ونائب الأمين العام متوكل أحمد علي


*

----------


## kampbell

*

النيجيري كونلي  يتوشح باشرف الالوان  شعار الزعيم 
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدد المريخ تعاقده مع لاعبه علاء الدين يوسف عصر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لمدة عامين وبالمقابل أخلى المريخ خانة اللاعب الشاب ابراهيم محجوب، وحضر إجراءات توقيع علاء الدين عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزينة نادي المريخ.
*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يضم صخرة دفاع نيجيريا كونلي .. يجدد لفييرا ويشطب وليد وابراهومة !!
ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
إستهل نادي المريخ مشوار التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب قبل قليل بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حيث أبدى المدافع الدولي النيجيري كونلي رغبة الإنضمام للمريخ لثلاث سنوات من جهة أخرى أعاد المريخ قيد لاعبه الدولي علاءالدين يوسف لمدة موسمين قادمين .
وقام النادي بشطب نجميه وليد بدر الدين وابراهيم محجوب

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كلام جميل وحلو
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمد الله كل الامور تسير على م يرام وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مع تجديد علاء ووصول لاعب المحور المحترف ووجود أمير كمال وحماد بكري و ابراهيم جعفر و محمد الرشيد أرى أن عمر بخيت انتهت مهمته
ما رأيكم دام فضلكم؟
*

----------


## abuashruf

*ابراهومة ووليد شطبهم خطأ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

ابراهومة ووليد شطبهم خطأ



 
  يا زعيم  ابراهومة لم يقدم للمريخ شي 
ارجع يا زعيم من التسجيلات هل أثر ابراهومة في نتيجة مباراة ايجاب للمريخ بالعكس 
زمان عندنا لاعب الوسط يكون شعلة من النشاط ومحفز للاخرين ابراهومة ليس اللاعب الشفت 
انت عارف المريخ اشتهر بلاعب الوسط القوي الذكي الفنان من ظهر ناس ابراهومة صار المريخ في تراجع الان مردود قلق افضل من ابراهومة الشاب ايه رايك يا زعيم 
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*ابراهومه اتكردن...
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*كردنه دا ما عنده خبر شطب وليد بدر الدين ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*وليد ممكن يكون خطأ لكن ابراهومة لا ثم لا
*

----------


## golden

*وليد بدر الدين رفض الاعارة
                        	*

----------


## golden

*كان من مصلحته الاعارة والبعد عن ضغط اللعب بالمريخ مؤقتا ويحاول يصقل مقدراته خصوصا اللاعب صغير واول تجربة في الملاعب السودانية.
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسجيلاتنا حتى الآن  . . 





قائد السفينة  وضارب الزنااااااااطير  الواااااااااااااالـــى




حاااااارق القلوب المهاجم  ( محمد عبدالرحمن




وجع الزنااااااااطير  ( السمانى الصاوى سعدالدين ) طرف ايسر




كلتشى اوسونو محطم الارقام والمهاجم المرعب




التاج ابراهيم  ( طرف ايمن )


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كونلى اودونلامى  ( متوسط دفاع )




منجد النيل ( حارس )




فييرا  ( لاعب جوكر وسط / دفاع )




جلال ابراهيم ( طرف ايمن )




ابوعشرين ( حارس )


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*محمد حقار  ( طرف ايسر )



عصام عبدالرحيم ( حارس )




درة التسجيلات عاطف خالد ( وسط متقدم / طرف ايمن / مهاجم )


*

----------


## ودامبده

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
الحراس قامتهم سمحة تب وياريت لوكان خامات لاعبين الوسط والدفاع كذالك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ودامبده

*
الفي الخلف اللابس الشعار دا منو؟
هل هو لاعب ولا مشجع؟ وكان مشجع الدخله هنا شنو!!

*

----------


## abuashruf

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم /اخضع المريخ امس اللاعب النيجيري مفون ادو للفحوصات الطبية و يتوقع ان يتسلم اللاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة نتيجة فحص اللاعب من اجل قيده في كشوفات الفريق في حالة اجتيازه للكشف و كان المريخ قد دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب بعد صراع مع عددا من الاندية الافريقية واقنع اللاعب بعرض كبير بجانب راتب مجزي و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان النيجيري ادو الذي قاد فريقه الى مجموعات الابطال الافريقية و هو ما جعل الاندية تتسابق للفوز بتوقيعه
ومعظم الصحف تقول انه اجل حضوره
نصدق منو؟
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /اخضع المريخ امس اللاعب النيجيري مفون ادو للفحوصات الطبية و يتوقع ان يتسلم اللاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة نتيجة فحص اللاعب من اجل قيده في كشوفات الفريق في حالة اجتيازه للكشف و كان المريخ قد دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب بعد صراع مع عددا من الاندية الافريقية واقنع اللاعب بعرض كبير بجانب راتب مجزي و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان النيجيري ادو الذي قاد فريقه الى مجموعات الابطال الافريقية و هو ما جعل الاندية تتسابق للفوز بتوقيعه
ومعظم الصحف تقول انه اجل حضوره
نصدق منو؟



تبدو  صفقة انتقال النيجيري اودو مفون هداف مسابقة دوري الأبطال في نسختها   الأخيرة ومهاجم نادي انييمبا للمريخ مهددة بالفشل بسبب المغالاة المالية من   جانب نادي انييمبا الذي يبدو أنه يرغب في الحصول على أموال ضخمة من صفقة   انتقال اللاعب للمريخ لكن مجلس الإدارة في طريقه للتراجع عن خطوة التعاقد   مع المهاجم بعد أن ذكرت الصحف المريخية أن مجلس المريخ في طريقه للاتجاه  عن  خيار آخر بخلاف الكاميروني للتعاقد معه خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة،   يذكر أن رئيس نادي انييمبا كان ألمح في تصريحات لوسائل إعلام نيجيرية أمس   الأول إلى رغبتهم في تكرار سيناريو إطلاق سراح وارغو للمريخ في ديسمبر من   عام 2008 بمبلغ ضخم وبيع مفون اودو للمريخ في صفقة قياسية تماثل صفقة   انتقال وارغو للمريخ في عام 2008.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تبدو  صفقة انتقال النيجيري اودو مفون هداف مسابقة دوري الأبطال في نسختها   الأخيرة ومهاجم نادي انييمبا للمريخ مهددة بالفشل بسبب المغالاة المالية من   جانب نادي انييمبا الذي يبدو أنه يرغب في الحصول على أموال ضخمة من صفقة   انتقال اللاعب للمريخ لكن مجلس الإدارة في طريقه للتراجع عن خطوة التعاقد   مع المهاجم بعد أن ذكرت الصحف المريخية أن مجلس المريخ في طريقه للاتجاه  عن  خيار آخر بخلاف الكاميروني للتعاقد معه خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة،   يذكر أن رئيس نادي انييمبا كان ألمح في تصريحات لوسائل إعلام نيجيرية أمس   الأول إلى رغبتهم في تكرار سيناريو إطلاق سراح وارغو للمريخ في ديسمبر من   عام 2008 بمبلغ ضخم وبيع مفون اودو للمريخ في صفقة قياسية تماثل صفقة   انتقال وارغو للمريخ في عام 2008.




البديل جاهز ما فى داعى للزياده فى الكاش 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
اليوم 09:24 AMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /اخضع المريخ امس اللاعب النيجيري مفون ادو للفحوصات الطبية و يتوقع ان يتسلم اللاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة نتيجة فحص اللاعب من اجل قيده في كشوفات الفريق في حالة اجتيازه للكشف و كان المريخ قد دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب بعد صراع مع عددا من الاندية الافريقية واقنع اللاعب بعرض كبير بجانب راتب مجزي و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان النيجيري ادو الذي قاد فريقه الى مجموعات الابطال الافريقية و هو ما جعل الاندية تتسابق للفوز بتوقيعه 0 |  0 |  4063
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 196
‏ود البقعة,‏زين العابدين عبدالله,‏مرهف,‏Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,‏الليندي,‏عبداللطيف,‏DERNA,‏ABUBAKER,‏دولي,‏dawzna,‏فوزي سدر,‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى,‏محمد خيرى,‏redstar,‏mozamel1,‏zoal,‏عبدالباقي عمر,‏uhaila,‏farandakas,‏hani222,‏ود الحلة,‏ارخبيل,‏ابومحمد البركة,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏nouriomer,‏nazaros,‏Mirikhabi,‏نادرالداني,‏مامون,‏محمد عثمان شمو,‏المسلمي,‏majdi,‏العليقي,‏متوكل عبدالله مختار,‏محمد نصر باشا,‏ahmedon,‏مريخابي صميم,‏بكرى النورمحمدخير,‏محمد عبده,‏Jamal Balal,‏badri,‏sonstar,‏عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,‏عمادالدين طه,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏عمراحمد,‏ابو شهد,‏آدم البزعى,‏صخر,‏mosa2000,‏ayman akoud,‏الشمشار,‏وهج السودان,‏على السكين,‏الصادق هبانى,‏yassirali66,‏كدكول,‏صديق بلول,‏jafaros,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏azzreem,‏mub25,‏حسن بدري,‏معتز فضل الله كرار,‏امجد مريخ,‏ودحمدون,‏الجراح,‏الحافظ محمدصالح,‏kenyi,‏kenani,‏الجرافى كومر,‏ABU AHMED,‏هجو الأقرع,‏ود عثمان,‏ود الجزيرة,‏ابراهيم 258,‏طارق عثمان,‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,‏ali sirag,‏فؤاد تينة,‏الشوق غلاب,‏alenani,‏سيف الاسلام,‏فراس الشفيع,‏ساكواها,‏Mohamed Eisa,‏محمد عيسى,‏شمس العمدة,‏مريخنا العظيم,‏فائز عوض الكريم,‏النزير,‏سامرين,‏kampbell,‏kartoub,‏habashi,‏احمد محمد عوض,‏مصعب المقدم مضوي,‏مغربي,‏abdoun,‏ابوسامى,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏الاحمر,‏MOHAMMED_MS128,‏المريود,‏عجب ميدوب,‏تشافيز الاحمر,‏أبو ريم,‏Yousif Alnaim,‏ابو دعاء,‏ودالصفوه,‏عمر العمر,‏العكادي الأصلي,‏زول هناك,‏عادل الناصر,‏علي سنجة,‏parma,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏معتصم صالح,‏tolowss,‏abuashruf,‏بدوي الشريف,‏جكنون,‏Abu - Khalid,‏محمد تاج الدين محمد,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏سعد حامد,‏الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏علي حران,‏مصطفى منصور,‏حبيب العجب,‏عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,‏نور الدين مسيكه,‏عاطف الشيخ,‏golden,‏mohanur,‏عبدالسلام محمد,‏عبدالمحسن,‏سيف نمر,‏Consultant,‏ابومهند,‏مريخابى واعتز,‏الامير,‏جلال الزبير,‏red_yellow,‏مزمل سعيد,‏احمر واصفر,‏الاشتر,‏أبو صديق,‏الصاااااقعة,‏elsmani ali,‏Azhari Siddeeg,‏Nadir Hassan,‏محمد سلماوي,‏استرلينى,‏ابو همام,‏ود البشير,‏مريخابي بالميلاد,‏Abuheba,‏سيف الدين عمر عثمان,‏محمد حسين سيد عثمان,‏ابوبكرتاج السر,‏علاء الدين حمزة,‏Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,‏good-man,‏shinkar,‏omerjawa,‏احمر اللون,‏ahmed ismat ahmed,‏ضياء الدين مكي,‏osman222,‏خالد محمد الحسن,‏سلفاب عمر,‏الخواض الشيخ,‏amjad,‏زول رايق,‏ابورجاء,‏ماجد احمد,‏عليش الهادي,‏Jeddu,‏AYMANMOEZ,‏عمر ابوفاطمه,‏محمد ابويحيي,‏ABD ELmoneim mohamed,‏عشقي المريخ ويونايتد,‏عمر ادم,‏Sudani in USA,‏hani mohammed,‏ياسر سوداني,‏رضا الدين ابوعلى,‏ودامبده,‏أبو النجوم,‏Abu Reem,‏ياسر عثمان,‏Eng Khalid,‏وائل شربل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					


اليوم 09:24 AMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /اخضع المريخ امس اللاعب النيجيري مفون ادو للفحوصات الطبية و يتوقع ان يتسلم اللاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة نتيجة فحص اللاعب من اجل قيده في كشوفات الفريق في حالة اجتيازه للكشف و كان المريخ قد دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب بعد صراع مع عددا من الاندية الافريقية واقنع اللاعب بعرض كبير بجانب راتب مجزي و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان النيجيري ادو الذي قاد فريقه الى مجموعات الابطال الافريقية و هو ما جعل الاندية تتسابق للفوز بتوقيعه 0 |  0 |  4063



الراجل لسه ماوصل الخرطوم 
ناس فتل وشتل ديل وصلوه وعملو ليهو الكشف الطبي كمان
                        	*

----------


## golden

*مازن شمس الفلاح الاقرب للشطب
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*خطاب موافقة انيمبا لانتقال اللاعب للزعيم .. اللاعب الان الخرطوم في الطريق للكشف الطبي
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

مازن شمس الفلاح الاقرب للشطب



مازن مسجل رديف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفون اودو المرشح للمريخ بين انخفاض المستوي بالدوري والتألق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا !!

ديربي سبورت / تقارير
مفون اودو النيجيري الذي ينوي المريخ انتدابه بدا في اكاديمية داياموند  ستارز وأحرز له 8 اهداف مما شجع فريق اكوا يونايتد بالدرجة الممتازة علي  انتدابه
ونجح في انقاذه من الهبوط في موسم 2012/2013 بعد ان توج نفسه ثالثا للهدافين في الدوري
بعدها انتقل الي انيمبا الذي حقق معه في اول موسم (2013/2014) لقب هداف  الدوري ب23 هدفا تعتبر اعلي نسبة اهداف للاعب في موسم واحد في التاريخ بعد  ان كسر الرقم المسجل باسم جود انيكي في موسم 2010/2011
لكن مردود اللاعب انخفض كثيرا في موسم 2014/2015 بسبب الإصابة فلم يشارك في اغلب مباريات الموسم
وفي هذا الموسم 2015/2016 ورغم تعافيه من الإصابة الا انه جلس احتياطيا في اغلب المباريات
بل فضل المدرب عليه اللاعب ايفياني اونيغبو لاعب الهلال السابق رغم ان الأخير لم يسجل سوي ثلاثة اهداف
وكانت حصيلة اودو في هذا الموسم هدفين فقط علما بان اعلي نسبة اهداف لانيمبا كانت 5 اهداف سجلها نزوبي انيزيمبا!
بينما توج قودوين اوباجي بلقب الهداف برصيد 18 هدفا! هذا اللاعب صاحب ال19 عاما تلقي ثلاثة عروض أوروبية
والغريب ان مفون اودو ورغم إخفاقه في الدوري الا انه توج بلقب هداف دوري  ابطال افريقيا برصيد 9 اهداف سجل منها 7 في الأدوار الأولي قبل المجموعات  منها هاتريك في النجم الساحلي .. بينما سجل هدفين في مرمي صن داونز في اخر  مباراة في المجموعات بعد ان تأكد خروج انيمبا وتأهل صن داونز
والغريب ايضا ان المدرب اجلس مفون اودو علي الدكة في اول ثلاث مباريات في  المجموعات لحساب ايفياني اونيغبو ولم يشركه اساسيا الا في اخر مباراة امام  صن داونز…
الامر الجدير بالذكر ايضا ان ستة لاعبين سجلوا أهدافا اقل من مفون اودو في  الموسم الذي توج فيه بلقب الهداف احترفوا خارجيا بعد الدوري مباشرة وهم  قبولاهان سلامي (فنلندا) وايغودارو اوساغونا (الرجاء البيضاوي ثم بلجيكا)  وبيتر ايبيموبوي (الاهلي المصري) وصامويل ايدووك (الترجي التونسي) وشيسوم  شيكاتارا (الوداد البيضاوي) وفيديليس سافيور (مالطا)
بينما بقي مفون اودو في نيجيريا حتي الان
ليس ذلك دليلا علي ان مفون اودو اقل من اقرانه الذين تفوق عليهم في ذات  الموسم لكنه يثير التساؤلات عن الامور الخفية في ملف هذا اللاعب خاصة مع  تناقص مردوده في الموسمين الاخيرين
مفون اودو لاعب متميز بالفعل لكن قيمته السوقية ينبغي ان تحسب بناء علي  عطائه في اخر موسم وليس بناء علي ما قدمه قبل عامين ولذلك فان اي مزايدات  من قبل انيمبا ينبغي مواجهتها بالحسم
*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مفون اودو المرشح للمريخ بين انخفاض المستوي بالدوري والتألق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا !!



ديربي سبورت / تقارير
مفون اودو النيجيري الذي ينوي المريخ انتدابه بدا في اكاديمية داياموند ستارز وأحرز له 8 اهداف مما شجع فريق اكوا يونايتد بالدرجة الممتازة علي انتدابه
ونجح في انقاذه من الهبوط في موسم 2012/2013 بعد ان توج نفسه ثالثا للهدافين في الدوري
بعدها انتقل الي انيمبا الذي حقق معه في اول موسم (2013/2014) لقب هداف الدوري ب23 هدفا تعتبر اعلي نسبة اهداف للاعب في موسم واحد في التاريخ بعد ان كسر الرقم المسجل باسم جود انيكي في موسم 2010/2011
لكن مردود اللاعب انخفض كثيرا في موسم 2014/2015 بسبب الإصابة فلم يشارك في اغلب مباريات الموسم
وفي هذا الموسم 2015/2016 ورغم تعافيه من الإصابة الا انه جلس احتياطيا في اغلب المباريات
بل فضل المدرب عليه اللاعب ايفياني اونيغبو لاعب الهلال السابق رغم ان الأخير لم يسجل سوي ثلاثة اهداف
وكانت حصيلة اودو في هذا الموسم هدفين فقط علما بان اعلي نسبة اهداف لانيمبا كانت 5 اهداف سجلها نزوبي انيزيمبا!
بينما توج قودوين اوباجي بلقب الهداف برصيد 18 هدفا! هذا اللاعب صاحب ال19 عاما تلقي ثلاثة عروض أوروبية
والغريب ان مفون اودو ورغم إخفاقه في الدوري الا انه توج بلقب هداف دوري ابطال افريقيا برصيد 9 اهداف سجل منها 7 في الأدوار الأولي قبل المجموعات منها هاتريك في النجم الساحلي .. بينما سجل هدفين في مرمي صن داونز في اخر مباراة في المجموعات بعد ان تأكد خروج انيمبا وتأهل صن داونز
والغريب ايضا ان المدرب اجلس مفون اودو علي الدكة في اول ثلاث مباريات في المجموعات لحساب ايفياني اونيغبو ولم يشركه اساسيا الا في اخر مباراة امام صن داونز…
الامر الجدير بالذكر ايضا ان ستة لاعبين سجلوا أهدافا اقل من مفون اودو في الموسم الذي توج فيه بلقب الهداف احترفوا خارجيا بعد الدوري مباشرة وهم قبولاهان سلامي (فنلندا) وايغودارو اوساغونا (الرجاء البيضاوي ثم بلجيكا) وبيتر ايبيموبوي (الاهلي المصري) وصامويل ايدووك (الترجي التونسي) وشيسوم شيكاتارا (الوداد البيضاوي) وفيديليس سافيور (مالطا)
بينما بقي مفون اودو في نيجيريا حتي الان
ليس ذلك دليلا علي ان مفون اودو اقل من اقرانه الذين تفوق عليهم في ذات الموسم لكنه يثير التساؤلات عن الامور الخفية في ملف هذا اللاعب خاصة مع تناقص مردوده في الموسمين الاخيرين
مفون اودو لاعب متميز بالفعل لكن قيمته السوقية ينبغي ان تحسب بناء علي عطائه في اخر موسم وليس بناء علي ما قدمه قبل عامين ولذلك فان اي مزايدات من قبل انيمبا ينبغي مواجهتها بالحسم



دى مصيبة تاتلتة كمان 
اذا الكلام ده حقيقة
اللاعب ده كان مفروض يسجاوه ناس الاسماعيلي السنو الفاتت ليه ما سجلوه؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  عاااااجل





  بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية المريخ  يعييد هدافه الاسبق جوناس سكواها المتواجد  هذه الايام بالامارات ويكلف  القطب الشاب عمار احمد لأتمام الصفقة بمباركة  من الدكتور جمال الوالى  
*

----------


## golden

*كريم عصام مهاجم مصري قادم للمريخ
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dINLwXWT7_U
*

----------


## sabry

*خير اللهم اجعله خير
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry
					

خير اللهم اجعله خير



يا ساتر يا رب من كارثة تسجيلات محترفي الزعيم لهذا الموسم. لجنة تسجيلات تفرط في جابسون المجنس وتلهث وراء هؤلاء النكرات. يبدو أن الأمر سينتهى بنا - كما مازحني زنطوري- بالبحث عن فريق كرة سلة نشجعه. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 

كسب المريخ توقيع لاعب الامل عطبرة محمد هاشم التكت وضمه الي صفوفه رسميا  عصر الاحد أمام امين مال الاتحاد السوداني اسامه عطا المنان بحضور آمين مال نادي المريخ عوض الكريم رمرم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااجل  المريخ يستقبل النسر النيجيري أودو ..ويخضعه للفحص الطبي غداً
كتبت بواسطة صحيفة ديربي سبورت الالكترونية
عاجل



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم



وصل مساء اليوم للخرطوم  النيجيري مفون أودو لاعب أنيمبا وهداف  دوري الأبطال الافريقي قادماً من بلاده وذلك لإكمال تعاقده مع المريخ الذي سيخضعه للكشف الطبي غداً صباحاً وفي حال اجتاز الفحوصات الطبية سيوقع على عقد إحتراف لمدة ثلاثة مواسم مع المريخ الذي استلم موافقة ناديه
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*احلي خبر ونتمني له اجتياز الكشف الطبي والتوقيع للزعيم والتوفيق
*

----------


## استرلينى

*المصرى  ورغم اننى لا احب المصريين لكن ايمن سعيد جاء مغمور للمريخ ونجح 
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*وما تنسى المصري حماس خاصة لو مليتو مال
كمان الود صغير (26 سنة) ممكن يلعب 5 سنين و له خبرة في الدوري المصري و البولندي و تدرج سنيا في الزمالك
يعني ممكن إن شاء الله ينجح لانه جاي بدون هالة اعلامية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستقبل صانع الألعاب النيجيري ديو ويخضعه للكشف الطبي

إستقبل  المريخ صانع ألعاب فريق سنشاين ستارز النيجيري ديو فوجو اليوم  وسيخضعه  للكشف الطبي تمهيدا لتسجيله في كشوفاته خلال فترة الإنتقالات  الحالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم



أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أنه صرف النظر نهائياً عن صفقة محور ارتكاز الاتحاد السكندري المصري عاشور الأدهم لأسباب تفاوضية وكذلك مواطنه المهاجم كريم عصام  لإعتراض  الجهاز الفني عليه بالإضافة إلى صرف النظر عن  صانع الالعاب النيجيري دايو فوجو ، كما نفى أن يكون قد فكر مجرد تفكير في مفاوضة  الغانيين نيلسون  وسيسيه مشيراً إلى أن كل ما دار حول نية المريخ في الاستعانة بخدمات النجمين عارٍ تماماً من الصحة وأعلنت إدارة الأحمر أن عملية التسجيلات التي يقودها النادي حالياً محكومة بالرأي الفني ومبنية على الالتزام التام بموجهات الجهاز الفني وأوضح المجلس أن ما تتداوله الوسائط الإعلامية المختلفة مجرد إجتهادات لا علاقة لهم بها وهي تسبب الإزعاج للمحبين لذلك فإن إدارة النادي تبعث بلفت نظر بالمصداقية للصحف الحمراء لما يتم تداوله من أسماء جديدة لا علاقة لها بالحقيقة وجدد المجلس التأكيد على سعيه الجاد لتسجيل محترفين على مستوى عال.
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ربنا يسهل امرك يازعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*ان شاءالله تنتهي التسجيلات و نرتاح كل يوم محترف جديد راسنا ضرب
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أنه صرف النظر نهائياً عن صفقة محور ارتكاز الاتحاد السكندري المصري عاشور الأدهم لأسباب تفاوضية وكذلك مواطنه المهاجم كريم عصام  لإعتراض  الجهاز الفني عليه بالإضافة إلى صرف النظر عن  صانع الالعاب النيجيري دايو فوجو ، كما نفى أن يكون قد فكر مجرد تفكير في مفاوضة  الغانيين نيلسون  وسيسيه مشيراً إلى أن كل ما دار حول نية المريخ في الاستعانة بخدمات النجمين عارٍ تماماً من الصحة وأعلنت إدارة الأحمر أن عملية التسجيلات التي يقودها النادي حالياً محكومة بالرأي الفني ومبنية على الالتزام التام بموجهات الجهاز الفني وأوضح المجلس أن ما تتداوله الوسائط الإعلامية المختلفة مجرد إجتهادات لا علاقة لهم بها وهي تسبب الإزعاج للمحبين لذلك فإن إدارة النادي تبعث بلفت نظر بالمصداقية للصحف الحمراء لما يتم تداوله من أسماء جديدة لا علاقة لها بالحقيقة وجدد المجلس التأكيد على سعيه الجاد لتسجيل محترفين على مستوى عال.



الحمد لله حمداً يكافي النِعم. الحمد لله عدد خلقه و رضا نفسه و زنة عرشه و مداد كلماته
(كنت من المؤيدين بحسب هذا قرار فني و لن اتضحت نية و كمية الطمع المصرية كما جاء اعتراض الجهاز الفني برداً و سلاماً)
مهاجم و محور و اقفلوا الباب يا تسيير

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسجيلات المحليين مقبولة جدا
ولكن ملف الاجانب لا زال غير مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقفل ملف الوطنيين وينتظر الوالي لحسم الأجانب 


 
 

أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  رسمياً أنه سيكتفي باللاعبين الـ11 الذين  تعاقد معهم في خانات اللاعبين  الوطنيين خلال الأيام الماضية من التسجيلات  على أن تنحصر تسجيلاته في  الفترة المقبلة على اللاعبين الأجانب حيث ينتظر  المجلس وصول الرئيس جمال  الوالي من السعودي لحسم ملف الأجانب بالاتفاق مع  اللاعبين الذين تم رصدهم  من أجل إكمال التعاقد معهم حيث يرغب المريخ في  التعاقد مع ثنائي أجنبي  جديد بعد أن أكمل اتفاقه مع المدافع النيجيري كونلي  الذي أبدى رغبة  الانتقال للمريخ خلال الأيام الماضية، وكان المريخ تعاقد  مع 11 لاعباً من  بينهم النيجيري كلتشي الحاصل على الجنسية السودانية حيث  تعاقد المريخ مع  محمد هاشم التكت والسماني الصاوي وجلال ابراهيم ومحمد عبد  الرحمن والتاج  ابراهيم ومحمد حقار وعبد الله ابوعشرين وعاطف خالد وعصام عبد  الحميد ومنجد  النيل وكلتشي اوسونوا إلى جانب المحترف النيجيري كونلي.

 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*اشك بان المريخ قفل باب اللاعبين المحلين هنالك لاعب قادم فقط المريخ منتظر ناديه يقوم بشطبه 
*

----------


## ودامبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

اشك بان المريخ قفل باب اللاعبين المحلين هنالك لاعب قادم فقط المريخ منتظر ناديه يقوم بشطبه 



غطي المغطى يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*حاضر ياودامبده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودامبده
					

غطي المغطى يازعيم






*

----------


## kampbell

*لاعب الارتكاز الكاميروني غيل ميخا نوغومو المرشح 
29 سنه 
الفريق شباب بلوزداد الجزائري





*

----------


## kampbell

*


*

----------


## kampbell

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق  طارق عثمان الطاهر:أكملنا التسجيلات المحلية بنسبة 100% وملف الأجانب بيد  الرئيس ..لا يوجد تكدس في الطرف الأيسر وبخيت خميس مسجل في الرديف

شمس الدين الأمين

قال  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس لجنة التسجيلات  الحمراء أن لجنته انهت مهامها على اكمل وجه وقامت بالدور المطلوب منها في  تنفيذ التقرير الفني الذي دفع به المدرب من اجل التعاقد مع عناصر وطنية  قادرة على تحمل المسئولية في الموسم الجديد، مبيناً أن مهمة لجنته انتهت  ولم تتبق غير التعاقدات الخاصة بالمحترفين الأجانب، لافتاً إلى أن هذا  الملف بيد رئيس النادي والأمانة العامة، في حين عمل امانة المال روتيني  عادي ويتعلق بتنفيذ الاتفاقات المالية.

أكد الفريق طارق أن مهمة  لجنته التي شكلها مجلس الإدارة بغرض الإشراف على تعاقدات الوطنيين انتهت  تماماً بعد ان اكمل المريخ تسجيلاته على مستوى اللاعبين الوطنيين بدرجة  امتياز، ونجح في الوصول إلى كل العناصر التي يرغب في خدماتها، وأضاف:  التزمنا بالتقرير الفني الذي وضعه الجهاز الفني ولبينا كل الاحتياجات  المطلوبة، وتعاقدنا مع كل العناصر التي تم رصدها برغم المعارك الشرسة التي  دارت حولها، ونفى الفريق طارق أن يكون للجنة التسجيلات أي دور في تعاقدات  المحترفين الأجانب ذاكراً أن هذا الملف بيد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي  إلى جانب الأمانة العامة في حين أن عمل أمانة المال في هذا الملف روتيني،  واشار الفريق طارق إلى أن الملف الخاص بتسجيلات الفرق السنية بيد لجنة أخرى  تم تكليفها بالمهمة بقيادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى، ورأى الفريق طارق أن  لجنتهم كانت موفقة لأبعد الحدود في تنفيذ المهام المكلفة بها، لأنها  استطاعت أن تنجز التقرير الفني بكفاءة عالية، وأشار الفريق طارق إلى أن  مجلس الإدارة بأكمله قام بواجبه على اكمل وجه، مثلما قامت اللجنة الفنية  بعمل كبير في رصد العديد من المواهب التي يمكن أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ في  المستقبل القريب.

تمنينا ألا نشطب أي لاعب

تقدم الفريق طارق  بجزيل الشكر للأندية التي تعاونت مع المريخ بلا حدود وسهلت من مهمته في  التعاقد مع عناصر نوعية تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للفريق في الموسم الجديد،  وشكر الفريق طارق كذلك اللاعبين الذين تم الاستغناء عن خدماتهم على الفترة  الرائعة التي امضوها مع الأحمر، لافتاً إلى أنهم كانوا يفكرون بجدية في عدم  الاستغناء عن اي لاعب واعارة جميع اللاعبين إلى الأندية الصديقة حتى  يستعيدهم المريخ حال أثبتوا وجودهم في تلك الأندية، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن  هذه الخطوة كانت تتطلب الكثير من الوقت في وقت كان فيه المريخ يتعرض  لمنافسة شرسة حول العناصر التي يرغب في التعاقد معها، وبالتالي فضل الأحمر  الوصول إلى مخالصة مع كل اللاعبين الذين انهى خدماتهم.

الجدد إضافة حقيقية

اعتبر  الفريق طارق النجوم الجدد الذين اضافهم المريخ في فترة الانتقالات الجارية  حالياً بالمكاسب النوعية التي يمكن أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ في الموسم  الجديد بعد ان جاءت التسجيلات فنية بنسبة 100% وتم رصد كل العناصر منذ وقت  مبكر واكتملت المفاوضات قبل بداية التسجيلات، مبيناً أن الترتيب الجيد  للتسجيلات هو الذي جعل المريخ يرمي بثقله منذ اليوم الأول وينهي ملف  تعاقدات اللاعبين الوطنيين في وقت وجيز، ونفى الفريق طارق أن تكون  التسجيلات قد تسببت في تكدس عدد من المواهب في خانة واحدة مثل الطرف الأيسر  الذي يوجد فيه بخيت خميس والسماني الصاوي ومحمد حقار، مشيراً إلى أن بخيت  خميس مسجل في فريق الرديف، والسماني الصاوي يشارك في الوسط المتقدم والطرف  الأيسر، وبالتالي لا يوجد اي تكدس في هذه الوظيفة أو غيرها من الوظائف.

ونوه  الفريق طارق إلى أنهم اعتمدوا على سياسة التعاقد مع عناصر مميزة في الفريق  الرديف بحيث يمكن أن تقدم خدماتها مباشرة للفريق الأول مثل الحارس الواعد  منجد النيل، وأبدى الفريق طارق دهشته للحديث عن تعاقد المريخ مع عدد كبير  من اللاعبين الكبار في السن، مبيناً أن الأحمر تعاقد مع اللاعبين في سن  مبكرة ولكن هذا لا ينفي الاهتمام بعناصر الخبرة لأنها مطلوبة بشدة خاصة في  البطولات الأفريقية، لافتاً إلى أن الغالبية في سن صغيرة مثل منجد ومحمد  حقار والسماني الصاوي وعاطف خالد ومحمد عبد الرحمن وعصام عبد الحميد  والتكد، وتابع: عنصر الشباب هو الأغلبية في التسجيلات الحمراء، وعناصر  الخبرة التي اعتمدنا عليها محدودة جداً ولذلك لا يستطيع أي شخص أن يشكك في  نجاح التسجيلات.

نفذنا الخطة وانتهت المهمة

قال الفريق طارق  إنه لم يعد رئيساً للجنة التسجيلات لأنه في الأصل لم تتبق للأحمر أي  تعاقدات مع اللاعبين الوطنيين، متمنياً ألا يتم التعامل معه كرئيس لجنة  تسجيلات، لأن الملفات المتبقية والمتعلقة بتعاقدات الفريق الأول مع  المحترفين الأجانب وتعاقدات الشباب والرديف تخص جهات أخرى متمنياً التوفيق  للاعبين الجدد الذين أضافهم المريخ في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية حتى يثبتوا  الإضافة المطلوبة وحتى يؤكدوا قدرتهم على تقديم الكثير للأحمر في الموسم  الجديد، وتعهد الفريق طارق في أن تشهد الفترة المقبلة عمل إداري مميز يسهم  في بناء فريق البطولات عبر اعداد نموذجي رسم المجلس خطواته قبل نهاية  الموسم.

\\\\\\\\\\\

أبو ستة لم يكن ضمن ترشيحاتنا

نفى  الفريق طارق أن تكون لجنته قد فشلت في الوصول إلى أي لاعب تم رصده وأوصى  الجهاز الفني بالتعاقد معه، مبيناً أن يوسف ابوستة لم يكن من بين ترشيحات  اللجنة الفنية، ولم يكن من ضمن العناصر التي تم رصدها، لكن المريخ دخل  معركته من اجل تأمين بعض الصفقات التي كان يرغب في انجازها، واضاف: اي لاعب  استهدفناه نجحنا في الوصول اليه وتعاقدنا معه، ولو كان أبو ستة من ضمن  العناصر التي تم ترشيحها لما فشلنا في التعاقد معه.

\\\\\\\\\

لجأنا لشطب بعض اللاعبين بعد ان وصلت الإعارت إلى طريق مسدود

قال  الفريق طارق إن المريخ كان يرغب في الابقاء على بعض اللاعبين الذين يتوقع  منهم عطاء أفضل في المرحلة المقبلة، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن تعثر الإعارات  لعدد كبير من اللاعبين لعدم وصولهم إلى اتفاقات مع الأندية فرض عليهم  اللجوء إلى خيار الشطب من اجل كسب الوقت وتوفير خانات للاعبين الذين تم  التعاقد معهم، متوقعاً أن يحقق جميع المغادرين للكشوفات الحمراء نجاحاً  باهراً مع انديتهم.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

عنكبة غير مطلق السراح

قال  الفريق طارق إن محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لم تنته فترته بعد ومستمر مع المريخ  لمدة عام كامل، مبيناً أن المريخ كانت أمامه ست خانات للاعبين انتهت  فترتهم من بينهم اربعة محترفين أجانب بالاضافة إلى علاء الدين يوسف والمعز  محجوب، ونفى الفريق طارق أن يكون هناك أي اتجاه في الوقت الراهن لإعارة  عنكبة لأي نادٍ، لافتاً إلى أن الإعارات تتوقف بدرجة كبيرة على العلاقة  التي تربط المريخ بالأندية مع منح الأولوية للأندية التي تعاونت بلا حدود  مع المريخ في فترة التسجيلات.

\\\\\\\\\

أتوقع حسم ملف التسجيلات الأسبوع المقبل

قال  الفريق طارق إنه غير معني بتعاقدات المحترفين الأجانب لأن هذا الملف يمسك  به الرئيس جمال الوالي وسيعمل على احضار عدد كبير من الأجانب إلى الخرطوم  من اجل تسهيل المهمة في التحرك السريع بالتعاقد مع اللاعبين الذين يرغب  المريخ في ضمهم، وأضاف: الأحمر تعاقد مع المدافع النيجيري كونلي وسيتعاقد  مع ثنائي أجنبي جديد، وتم تقديم الخيارات والتفاوض معها، ولذلك أنا واثق من  ان الأسبوع المقبل سيشهد حسم ملف المحترفين الأجانب بصورة قاطعة.

\\\\\\

الأسبوع المقبل الأخير للتسجيلات وسنشرع في الإعداد

قال  الفريق طارق إن المريخ إذا لم ينه تعاقداته مع الأجانب خواتيم الأسبوع  الحالي يمكن أن تتم بداية الأسبوع المقبل حتى ينتقل المجلس بعد ذلك للتحدي  الاكبر المتمثل في اعداد الفريق بصورة مثالية للموسم الجديد، لافتاً إلى أن  الإعداد سينطلق في التاسع عشر من هذا الشهر، وستكون ضربة البداية في  الخرطوم من اجل استكمال العدد بعد ان شدد المجلس على أهمية مشاركة الجميع  في الاعداد من ضربة البداية، حيث يستمر حتى خواتيم الشهر، وبعد ذلك سيغادر  المريخ إلى تركيا لإقامة معسكر اعدادي لثلاثة أسابيع، ثم يتحول من هناك إلى  الدوحة، ليعود بعدها إلى الخرطوم لاستكمال اعداده.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

كلفنا اتحاد الكرة بمخاطبة نظيره القطري بخصوص المعسكر الإعدادي

قال  الفريق طارق إنهم خاطبوا الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص المعسكر  الإعدادي الذي سيقيمه الأحمر في الدوحة حتى يخاطب اتحاد الكرة بدوره نظيره  القطري للتأمين على اقامة المعسكر هناك، مبيناً أن المجلس تلقى مخاطبة  رسمية من رابطة مشجعيه بالدوحة لإقامة المعسكر والعمل بجدية من اجل انجاحه،  وتمنى الفريق طارق أن تأتي الترتيبات للإعداد بنفس الترتيبات الممتازة  التي تمت في التسجيلات حتى يحقق اعداد الفريق النجاح المطلوب.
 

*

----------


## kampbell

*بالتوفيق لنجم السعد و فخر البلد في تسجيلات ممتازه و موسم قادم مميز

و شكرا  لكل من ساهم بالجهد  و المال لرفعه الزعيم 

و عشت يا مريخ مرفور القيم 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*وين عبدالصمد من التسجيلات

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

وين عبدالصمد من التسجيلات




يكون فى الشمالية مع قطع التمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

يكون فى الشمالية مع قطع التمر



هههههههه 
حلوووووة وقووووووووية
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*تسجيلات اليوم السبت الموافق  12/11/2016

بدي المصري عاشور الأدهم الرغبة للانضمام لصفوف المريخ وذلك في الرابعة والنصف من عصر السبت بمقر التسجيلات بمكاتب الاتحاد العام . كما تم ضم المدافع النيجيري كونلي بصفه رسمية بعد أن كان قد ابدي الرغبة في وقت سابق .
 وذلك بحضور آمين المال عوض الكريم رمرم ونائب الأمين العام متوكل أحمد علي . ومشرف القطاع حاتم عبدالغفار ، وعضو المجلس هاشم الزبير .


*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*


*

----------


## kampbell

*الصخره النيجيريه  كونلي  يوقع للزعيم 4 اعوام 


*

----------


## سيف نمر

*يعني اوجو ما سجلوه
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لسه ما تم تسجيله والسيد عوض رمرم صرح لقناه الملاعب  بان لدينا باسكال والمهاجم النيجيرى للتسجيل 
*

----------


## kampbell

*صانع الالعاب  ادجو  يوقع لزعيم  البلد لمده 4 اعوام



.

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد
*

----------


## kampbell

*قام المريخ بضم اللاعب عاشور الادهم لمدة عام والمدافع النيجيري كونلي لمدة اربعه سنوات ومواطنه اوجو لاعب الوسط اوجو لمدة اربعه سنوات 

 ,,, غدا سيقوم المريخ بضم المهاجم اودو والمدافع باسكال ولا صحه لخبر اصابه المهاجم النيجيري ,,, علي الصفوه ان تتحري الدقه في الاخبار ,,,

حسب كلام عوض رمرم امين المال اليوم  لقناة النيلين قبل قليل
*

----------


## mosa2000

*قام المريخ اليوم بضم اللاعب النيجيري اوجو و ذلك كلاعب محترف بعد ان اجتاز الكشف الطبي بحضور عضو لجنة تسيير المريخ و مشرف القطاع الرياضي بجانب رمرم و هاشم الزبير
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الف مبروووووك

*

----------


## سيف نمر

*يا جماعة اوجو سجلوه ولا لا عليكم الله
                        	*

----------


## golden

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف نمر
					

يا جماعة اوجو سجلوه ولا لا عليكم الله



اوجو سجل اربعة اعوام
عاشور عام اعارة وبالحريات الاربعة
كونلي اربعة اعوام
باقي خانة لمحترف
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف نمر
					

يا جماعة اوجو سجلوه ولا لا عليكم الله



سجلوه لمدة (4) أعوام محترف بصفوف الزعيم
4 أعوام خضراء إن شاء الله تعالى
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*
*

----------


## سيف نمر

*مبرووك يا صفوة يارئعيييين
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*تصريح رئيس اللجنة الطبية 
رئيس اللجنة الطبية في افادات حصرية الان قال ان مايثار حول اصابة اومرض لاي من المحترفين الحاليين هو عبارة عن شائعات مغرضة تستهدف الكيان بعد النجاحات الساحقة التي حققها المجلس خلال فترة التسجيلات ....

وردا علي وجود اصابة للمهاجم و نجم انيمبا النيجيري قال نسمع بها ولم نراها حتي الان .... 

وقال اعدنا التحاليل الطبية لجميع المحترفين من باب التدقيق فقط والنتيجة النهائية ستظهر بعد نصف ساعة من الان اشرف عليها نخبة من الاطباء واكد بعد ذلك سنسلم التقرير الختامي لمساعد الرئيس للاعلام مزمل ابو القاسم لتمليك الجميع الحقيقة .....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد رسمياً مع عاشور الأدهم ويشطب مصعب عمر


تعاقد المريخ رسمياً عصر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 مع المصري عاشور الأدهم نجم الاتحاد السكندري على سبيل الإعارة لمدة عام بحضور عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزينة النادي ومتوكل أحمد علي وحاتم عبد الغفار وهاشم الزبير أعضاء المجلس ووسط حضور أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ التي رابطت منذ وقت مبكر بمكاتب الاتحاد، ووقع عاشور الأدهم في خانة اللاعب مصعب عمر الذي استغنى الأحمر عن خدماته رسمياً اليوم السبت، وأكمل المريخ كذلك قيد المدافع النيجيري كونلي لمدة أربع سنوات بعد وصول بطاقة نقله الدولية للخرطوم خلال اليومين الماضيين.

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد
يا رب لك الحمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك
الواحد ينام ملء جفونه عن شواردها * و يسهر (كردنة) جراها و يختصم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري اوجو يبدي رغبة الانتقال للمريخ في خانة أبوعشرين المعار للشرطة القضارف


أبدى النيجيري اوجو صانع ألعاب نادي صن شاينز النيجيري رغبة الانتقال للمريخ رسمياً عصر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تمهيداً لطلب بطاقة نقله الدولية واعتماده لاعباً رسمياً في الكشوفات الحمراء، ووقع اوجو في خانة الحارس عبد الله أبوعشرين الذي أكمل المريخ إجراءات إعارته رسمياً لنادي الشرطة القضارف عصر اليوم السبت


*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*قاتل الله الهلافيت الجلافيت الجلافيط وكذلك الأرزقية و السماسرة أينما ما ثُقفوا
لا يعرفون معنى منافسة أو تنافس 
يطلقون الاشاعة و معهم (الأرزقية) ليربكوا لجنة التسجيلات
ولكن هيهات هيهات لا جنٌ ولا سحرة بقادرين على أن يلحقوا اثره
إنه زعيم أفريقيا المتوج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل تعاقداته مع الأجانب رسمياً بتسجيل الثلاثي اوجو وكونلي وعاشور

أكمل المريخ تعاقداته رسمياً عصر اليوم مع اللاعبين الأجانب بتعاقده مع الثلاثي المصري عاشور الأدهم والثنائي النيجيري كونلي واوجو حيث سيتم تسجيل هؤلاء اللاعبين كمحترفين في الخانات المحددة للأجانب في حين سيتعاقد المريخ مع الايفواري باسكال واوا كلاعب وطني مستفيداً من حصوله على الجنسية السودانية في وقت سابق إلى جانب النيجيري كلتشي واليوغندي جمال سالم، وربما يفكر المريخ في التعاقد مع لاعب أجنبي آخر لكنه سينتظر قرار السلطات الرسمية التي تمسكت في وقت سابق ورفضت منح الجنسية لأي لاعب أجنبي في المرحلة المقبلة، ففي حال تراجعت السلطات عن قرارها السابق ومنحت المريخ الفرصة بتجنيس أحد اللاعبين الثلاثة الذين تعاقد معهم فبامكانه بعد ذلك التعاقد مع لاعب أجنبي في فترة التسجيلات الحالية.


*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو النجوم
					

الله أكبر و لله الحمد
يا رب لك الحمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك
الواحد ينام ملء جفونه عن شواردها * و يسهر (كردنة) جراها و يختصم



كردنه ان شاء الله ما يشووف النوم  

*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يكمل تعاقداته مع الأجانب رسمياً بتسجيل الثلاثي اوجو وكونلي وعاشور

أكمل المريخ تعاقداته رسمياً عصر اليوم مع اللاعبين الأجانب بتعاقده مع الثلاثي المصري عاشور الأدهم والثنائي النيجيري كونلي واوجو حيث سيتم تسجيل هؤلاء اللاعبين كمحترفين في الخانات المحددة للأجانب في حين سيتعاقد المريخ مع الايفواري باسكال واوا كلاعب وطني مستفيداً من حصوله على الجنسية السودانية في وقت سابق إلى جانب النيجيري كلتشي واليوغندي جمال سالم، وربما يفكر المريخ في التعاقد مع لاعب أجنبي آخر لكنه سينتظر قرار السلطات الرسمية التي تمسكت في وقت سابق ورفضت منح الجنسية لأي لاعب أجنبي في المرحلة المقبلة، ففي حال تراجعت السلطات عن قرارها السابق ومنحت المريخ الفرصة بتجنيس أحد اللاعبين الثلاثة الذين تعاقد معهم فبامكانه بعد ذلك التعاقد مع لاعب أجنبي في فترة التسجيلات الحالية.





يالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريح صحافي من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ

أعلن مزمل أبو القاسم، مساعد رئيس المريخ للشئون الإعلامية أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  استقدم خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية ستة لاعبين من خارج السودان، بغرض التعاقد مع بعضهم، دعماً لصفوف الفريق الأول في الموسم الجديد، عبر ترشيحات من فنيين مرموقين، وأخضع النادي اللاعبين المذكورين إلى فحوصات طبية دقيقة، جرت تحت إشراف المستر علاء الدين يس، عضو مجلس الإدارة، مسئول الملف الطبي بالنادي، واللاعبون هم: 
المهاجم الكاميروني سيدريك بلاتيني، المدافع النيجيري كونلي أودونلامي، الإيفواري المجنس باسكال واوا، لاعب الوسط النيجيري أوجو، المهاجم النيجيري موفون أودو، ولاعب الوسط المصري عاشور الأدهم
وقد شملت الفحوصات الطبية ما يلي:
القلب (رسم القلب والموجات الصوتية)
وظائف الكبد
وظائف الكلى
الدم (الفيروسات - التهاب الكبد الوبائي ونقص المناعة وغيرها)
العضلات والمفاصل والأربطة (أشعة عادية ومقطعية)
البول (للسكر واليرقان وأمراض الكلى وغيرها) بالإضافة إلى فحوصات سريرية عامة، وتم عرض نتائج الفحوصات على مجموعة من كبار الاختصاصيين خاصةً في القلب والعظام، كما تم فحص العينات المعملية في ظ£ جهات مختلفة، وقد أفلح أربعة من اللاعبين الستة في اجتياز الكشف الطبي بحمد الله، وتقرر التعاقد معهم وهم: كونلي أودونلامي، باسكال واوا، أوجو وعاشور الأدهم وتقرر صرف النظر عن التعاقد مع اللاعبين موفون أودو وسيدريك بلاتيني بسبب عدم اجتيازهما للفحص الطبي.
ويطيب لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يثمن الجهد المتميز والعمل المتقن الذي أشرف عليه عضو المجلس المستر علاء الدين يس ورفاقه الميامين.
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمد الله  اكمال تسجيلات الزعيم بنسة 100% واجبنا الدعم والمؤازره خلف التيم حتى يكون موسم استثنائ للزعيم والتحية والتقدير لمن وقف خلف هذه الانتدابات 
*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يتعاقد رسمياً مع عاشور الأدهم ويشطب مصعب عمر


تعاقد المريخ رسمياً عصر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 مع المصري عاشور الأدهم نجم الاتحاد السكندري على سبيل الإعارة لمدة عام بحضور عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزينة النادي ومتوكل أحمد علي وحاتم عبد الغفار وهاشم الزبير أعضاء المجلس ووسط حضور أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ التي رابطت منذ وقت مبكر بمكاتب الاتحاد، ووقع عاشور الأدهم في خانة اللاعب مصعب عمر الذي استغنى الأحمر عن خدماته رسمياً اليوم السبت، وأكمل المريخ كذلك قيد المدافع النيجيري كونلي لمدة أربع سنوات بعد وصول بطاقة نقله الدولية للخرطوم خلال اليومين الماضيين.




شطب مصعب عمر من أكبر إنجازات لجنة تسجيلات الزعيم. بذهابه وذهاب تراوري، الواحد تاني ممكن يقرأ عمود أبي شيبة دون أن يرتفع ضغط دمه.
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*حقيقي جهد كبير و مقدر. .نتمنى أن يتوج بنتائج مبشرة في الموسم القادم
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*باسكال لموسمين
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## ودامبده

*

انتو الاقصى اليمين اللابس الشعار وقوفا دا منو!؟؟
دائما متواجد !!
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الواقف من الخلف ده بسجل فى اخر يوم فى التسجيلات ده المعلم الكبير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					





مبرووووووك ياشباب بقدوم باسكاااااااااال  

لكن . ؟  مالو شكلو اتغير كدا . .
بس مايبقى بقى كوز
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*

الواوا  اخر حلاوه  

مبروك  نتمني ان تكون بنفس الروح  و الغيره 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

*

----------


## استرلينى

*باذن الله سوف يكون اضافه حقيقيه لانه لاعب يحب شعار المريخ ولديه غيره وحماس غير عادى عندما كان فى المريخ 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المريخ يتعاقد مع باسكال رسمياً ويخلي خانة عمر بخيت


أبدى الايفواري باسكال واوا  رغبة الانتقال للمريخ عصر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لمدة عام وتم تقييده في خانة اللاعب عمر بخيت الذي استغنى الأحمر عن خدماته عصر اليوم، وكان المريخ حرص على التعاقد مع باسكال والاستفادة من حصوله على الجنسية السودانية في فترته السابقة مع المريخ لتقييده كلاعب وطني في فترة التسجيلات الحالية.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تمام وربنا يوفق باسكال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

مبرووووووك ياشباب بقدوم باسكاااااااااال  

لكن . ؟  مالو شكلو اتغير كدا . .
بس مايبقى بقى كوز




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة
قراءة في كشف المريخ

    نواصل استعراض كشف لاعبي المريخ للموسم الجديد والذي يضم 25 لاعباً  إضافة إلى 7 لاعبين مقيدين بالفريق الرديف ويشاركون مع الفريق الأول ليصبح  العدد الكلي 32 لاعباً.
    أمس اكتملت تسجيلات المريخ بعودة الواوا  باسكال وخروج عمر بخيت وتصعيد محمد الرشيد من الرديف بعد إعارة حماد بكري  لأهلي الخرطوم.. وهناك قرار بإعارة لاعب الرديف محمد مصطفى برنس عطبرة  للشرطة القضارف..
    من المحتمل أن تكون آخر خطوة في التسجيلات التمديد للحارس جمال سالم حسب نصائح الكثيرين من أهل المريخ..
    أوضح لي سعادة الفريق طارق إبراهيم الطاهر إن الحارس جمال سالم مقيد  بالفريق الأول وليس الرديف بينما المقيد بالرديف هو بخيت خميس.. وأمس تم  تصعيد محمد الرشيد من الرديف للفريق الأول..
    اللاعبون السبعة  المقيدين بكشف الرديف هم الحارس منجد النيل.. الحارس محمد مصطفى.. بخيت  خميس.. خالد النعسان.. مازن شمس الفلاح.. عاطف الغزالة.. أحمد فرح..
     غالباً سيخوض الجهاز الفني المعسكر الإعدادي بجميع اللاعبين المقيدين  بالكشف الأول وعددهم 25 لاعباً وربما يضاف إليهم بعض اللاعبين من المقيدين  بالرديف مثل الحارس منجد وبخيت خميس ومازن والنعسان.. ليضم المعسكر  الإعدادي حوالي 29 لاعباً..
    نورد أدناه كشف المريخ النهائي مع إضافة اللاعبين السبعة المقيدين بالرديف مع ترتيب الأسماء حسب رقم الفانلة المتوقع لكل لاعب:
    1/ عصام عبدالرحيم.
    2/ علي جعفر حسين.
    3/ إبراهيم جعفر.
    4/ كونلي اودونلامي.
    5/ علاء الدين يوسف.
    6/ أحمد عبدالله آدم ضفر.
    7/ دايو أوجو.
    8/ كليتشي اوسونوا.
    9/ بكري عبدالقادر بابكر.
    10/ محمد عبدالرحمن يوسف.
    11/ راجي عبدالعاطي عبدالله.
    12/ عاطف خالد.
    13/ التاج إبراهيم.
    14/ محمد حقار.
    15/ بخيت خميس (رديف).
    16/ جمال سالم عمر.
    17/ جلال إبراهيم.
    18/ محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة.
    19/ محمد الرشيد.
    20/ صلاح محمد نمر.
    21/ أمير كمال سلمان.
    22/ محمد عاشور الأدهم.
    23/ مازن شمس الفلاح (رديف).
    24/ …… (رقم محظور)!!
    25/ محمد هاشم التكت.
    26/ واوا باسكال.
    27/ السماني الصاوي سعد الدين.
    28/ خالد عبدالمنعم طه النعسان (رديف).
    29/ رمضان عجب شريف.
    30/ منجد النيل أبوزيد (رديف).
    31/ أحمد فرح (رديف).
    32/ عاطف مصطفى الغزالة (رديف).
    33/ محمد مصطفى أحمد (رديف).
    عدد حراس المرمى (4): جمال سالم.. عصام عبدالرحيم.. منجد النيل.. محمد مصطفى..
    عدد لاعبي وسط الدفاع (7): أمير كمال.. كونلي.. أحمد ضفر.. صلاح نمر..  علي جعفر.. باسكال واوا.. عاطف الغزالة.. ونعتقد إن العدد زائد حتى بدون  عاطف الغزالة المقيد بالرديف.. ونشير إلى أن علاء الدين يوسف يمكن أيضاً أن  يلعب في قلب الدفاع بكفاءة عالية..
    عدد لاعبي طرف الدفاع الأيمن (3): التاج إبراهيم.. جلال إبراهيم.. مازن شمس الفلاح..
    عدد لاعبي طرف الدفاع الأيسر (2): محمد حقار.. بخيت خميس..
    عدد لاعبي المحور المتخصصين (3) علاء الدين يوسف.. محمد عاشور.. إبراهيم جعفر..
    عدد لاعبي الوسط الأيمن (6): رمضان عجب.. عاطف خالد.. دايو اوجو.. محمد  الرشيد.. محمد هاشم التكت.. راجي عبدالعاطي.. ويلاحظ إن العدد كبير ولكن  من الممكن اللعب بصانع ألعاب واحد (مثلاً اوجو) وتحويل بعض هؤلاء الستة  للعب كجناحين في حال تطبيق طريقة اللعب 4/3/3 مثل رمضان عجب وعاطف خالد..
    عدد لاعبي الوسط الأيسر (1): السماني الصاوي.. ويلاحظ إن العدد قليل  ولكن من الممكن توظيف لاعبين آخرين في الوسط الأيسر مثل راجي والتكت..
     عدد لاعبي الهجوم (5): بكري المدينة.. كلتشي.. محمد عبدالرحمن.. عنكبة..  النعسان.. ويمكن إضافة رمضان عجب للهجوم.. وهناك أحمد فرح الرديف.. ليرتفع  العدد إلى 7 مهاجمين..
    ضم المريخ 15 لاعباً جديداً وأعار منهم  واحداً هو الحارس أبوعشرين، وأحد اللاعبين الجدد تم قيده في الرديف وهو  الحارس منجد النيل.. وبالمقابل استغنى المريخ عن خدمات 15 لاعباً أما  بانتهاء العقد أو الاستغناء أو الإعارة..
    اللاعبون الذين ودعوا  المريخ هم المحترفون فرانسيس كوفي.. اوغستين اوكرا.. محمد تراوري.. سالمون  جابسون.. ألوك أكيج بجانب المعز محجوب.. عمر بخيت.. عبده جابر.. صابر  عطرون.. مجدي عبداللطيف.. ابراهيم محجوب.. مصعب عمر ولاعب الرديف وليد  بدرالدين.. مع إعارة حماد بكري ومحمد مصطفى البرنس..

زمن إضافي

    تغيير نصف فريق المريخ يحتاج لعمل جبار من قبل الجهاز الفني لاستكشاف  قدرات اللاعبين الجدد وصهرهم مع القدامى ومحاولة الوصول لأفضل تشكيلة وأنسب  طريقة لعب.. وهذا لن يتحقق إلا بعدد ضخم من التجارب الإعدادية..
     معسكر انطاليا بتركيا قد لا يكون مناسباً.. بسبب الأجواء الباردة وصعوبة  إيجاد تجارب إعدادية قوية.. ونذكر فشل الهلال في إيجاد تجارب عندما عسكر في  انطاليا.. ويومها أدى الهلال تجربة واحدة غير مفيدة أمام لاعبين هواة من  انطاليا كسبها الهلال بعدد وافر من الأهداف.. ولم يكن هناك حكام!!
    مصر تعتبر أنسب مكان للمعسكر الإعدادي كما تتوفر هناك فرص التجارب مع الأندية المصرية المرموقة.. ونفس الشيء يقال عن تونس..
    المدرب هاي الذي ليس له سابق تجارب مع الأندية، لا يملك خبرات أو معرفة  عن أنسب الدول لإقامة المعسكرات وبالتالي يجب تنويره.. ويمكن الاستعانة  بمدرب الحراس حكيم السبع لتحديد أنسب الأماكن للمعسكر..
    أثار  المهندس عبدالسلام العجيل ملاحظات مهمة وخطيرة عن عقد الشركة الصينية.. ومن  المهم جداً مراعاة النقاط التي أثارها من قبل اللجنة المختصة في المريخ..  ونؤيد فكرة عقد لقاء جامع في نادي المريخ مع المختصين ووزارة الإسكان  والمجلس الهندسي وبيوت الخبرة لمناقشة عقد المريخ مع الشركة الصينية  فالمشروع ضخم وكبير ويرتكز عليه مستقبل نادي المريخ.

*

----------


## kampbell

*
نجوم ابوسعد يطلق صراح بغدادي للمريخ

 أطلق قبل قليل فريق نجوم ابوسعد لاعبه بغدادي الذي يلعب في الطرف الأيمن رسميا وذلك قبل عشر دقائق من الآن حيث سيقوم المريخ بتسجيل اللاعب في خانة الرديف وتؤكد المريخ اليوم أن الفرقة الحمراء كسبت لاعبا مميزا سيكون حديث الوسط الرياضي مستقبلا 
 الجدير بالذكر أن نجوم ابوسعد شطب اللاعب قبل قليل للمريخ ...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					


نجوم ابوسعد يطلق صراح بغدادي للمريخ

 أطلق قبل قليل فريق نجوم ابوسعد لاعبه بغدادي الذي يلعب في الطرف الأيمن رسميا وذلك قبل عشر دقائق من الآن حيث سيقوم المريخ بتسجيل اللاعب في خانة الرديف وتؤكد المريخ اليوم أن الفرقة الحمراء كسبت لاعبا مميزا سيكون حديث الوسط الرياضي مستقبلا 
 الجدير بالذكر أن نجوم ابوسعد شطب اللاعب قبل قليل للمريخ ...



انتو السنيه دى كم واحد
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المريخ يقيد الفتاشة لاعب الطرف اليمين لمنتخب الشباب و نجم فريق نجوم ابو سعد بغداد حماد ابراهيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بغدادي نجم منتخب الشباب ونجوم أبو سعد يوقع رسميا للمريخ

متابعة : أحمد دراج

وقع نجم منتخبنا الوطني للشباب ولاعب فريق نجوم أبوسعد والظهير الأيمن بغداد حماد إبراهيم للمريخ في الفريق الرديف بعقد إحتراف ظهر اليوم الأربعاء بمكاتب تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 حيث تكفل عضو مجلس الإدارة محمد الريح سنهوري بكافة المستحقات المالية وشهد مراسم التوقيع مدير الكرة بالمراحل السنية مجدي إبراهيم أشانتي .





*

----------


## azzreem

*الود دا الظاهر عليه لعاب بالتوفيق أنشأ الله
                        	*

----------


## golden

*اعارة شمس الفلاح لاهلي شندي لمدة عام
                        	*

----------


## golden

*ولاء الدين بوجبا يقترب
                        	*

----------

